# Pictures of your horses freeze marks



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

hi,on my mtaes forum she said theres a post about freeze marks, she also said that the thread had alot of replys. i just thought we could try it and see the comeback.....

have fun


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here are my 2 with freezebrands.

Dobe: 7 year old BLM Mustang









And Koda: 7 year old BLM Mustang


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Diesel doesn't have any, but does anyone know what it means/who freezebrands right around the head of the tail? There was a girl at barrels the other night whose horse had two vertical numbers and vertical letters on either side of the tail


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There are many people who brand the year of the horse's birth on one side of the tail. And I just got to looking at mine. I think Koda might actually just be 6 this year, not 7. *blushes*


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh neat, I've never seen that before. I'll have to see if she's there so I can stare at her horses bum and try and figure it out


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

this is pennellipi's, i dont have a close up but u can see it here. she is a 5 yrs old thoroughbred.











and this is banjo. u can hardly see his and agian, i dont have a close up. he is a 24yo Qh x stock horse. you can kinda see it in this picture.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Standardbred Gelding 16yr









I don't have any pictures of my Tb's._


----------

